# Salaries in Egypt



## frank_the_tank

Hello. I am new to Expat Forum and thought it might be a suitable place to post a few messages to meet people, network and to get a little assistance!

I will be starting a new business venture in Egypt early 2012. I've spent a lot of time in Egypt over the years doing business with various organisations, but I'm really struggling to find out about Egyptian salaries and suitable wages. I was hoping for an insight into Egyptian salaries / wages from a member and would be grateful if someone could provide some guideline figures?

The business will be based in Hurghada and the positions will be as follows (all full-time):

Office receptionist - responsible for general administration, letters, taking phone calls, arranging meetings, post, e-mails, computer programs (word, excel etc), taking messages etc. The person must speak English and Arabic and we qualified for this position. 

Sales Manager - someone with sales experience. Head of sales essentially and to sell products. I would ideally like this to be a basic salary + commission role. Any guideline figures would be useful!

Office Manager - someone who is responsible for the day-to-day management of the business. Responsible for all members of staff and generally an office manager position.

Junior sales Assistant - someone with some sales experience but looking to progress their career in sales. Graduate position I was thinking.

Technical Engineer - someone who deals with product repairs. A 'handyman' who will be trained in how to repair products but essentially works in a workshop repairing products. 

Bookkeeper - someone who is responsible for the day-to-day accounts who reports to our main accountant.

From what I understand, a lot of the skilled workers are from Cairo. The business will be based in Hurghada and we therefore might need to offer some sort of staff accommodation as well as part of any employment.

I really don't want to offend people but at the same time I really don't want to pay people too much! 

Any info on suitable salaries would be great. 

Thanks in advance for any comments.


----------



## combutor

Give advert in egypt news paper for jobs and ask for salary required, you will get true idea about the quality and demand


----------



## frank_the_tank

Like the idea. Unfortunately I'm not in Egypt at present but I will look into that next time I am out later this year. Thanks for your input.

Any guidelines folks?

I'm not looking for an exact salary - just a guideline for each position (from / to per month).

Ta


----------



## marenostrum

frank_the_tank said:


> Hello. I am new to Expat Forum and thought it might be a suitable place to post a few messages to meet people, network and to get a little assistance!
> 
> I will be starting a new business venture in Egypt early 2012. I've spent a lot of time in Egypt over the years doing business with various organisations, but I'm really struggling to find out about Egyptian salaries and suitable wages. I was hoping for an insight into Egyptian salaries / wages from a member and would be grateful if someone could provide some guideline figures?
> 
> The business will be based in Hurghada and the positions will be as follows (all full-time):
> 
> Office receptionist - responsible for general administration, letters, taking phone calls, arranging meetings, post, e-mails, computer programs (word, excel etc), taking messages etc. The person must speak English and Arabic and we qualified for this position.
> 
> Sales Manager - someone with sales experience. Head of sales essentially and to sell products. I would ideally like this to be a basic salary + commission role. Any guideline figures would be useful!
> 
> Office Manager - someone who is responsible for the day-to-day management of the business. Responsible for all members of staff and generally an office manager position.
> 
> Junior sales Assistant - someone with some sales experience but looking to progress their career in sales. Graduate position I was thinking.
> 
> Technical Engineer - someone who deals with product repairs. A 'handyman' who will be trained in how to repair products but essentially works in a workshop repairing products.
> 
> Bookkeeper - someone who is responsible for the day-to-day accounts who reports to our main accountant.
> 
> From what I understand, a lot of the skilled workers are from Cairo. The business will be based in Hurghada and we therefore might need to offer some sort of staff accommodation as well as part of any employment.
> 
> I really don't want to offend people but at the same time I really don't want to pay people too much!
> 
> Any info on suitable salaries would be great.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any comments.


Frank,

Can you tell us what business this will be?

Also will you, as business owner, live in Egypt?

I will not comment on the salary issue, I have my own views on this and they are not very policitcally correct in terms of worker manager relationship so I will pass on but I would advise you to live here if you are opening a business here unless of course you are a multimillionaire and can afford the risk of it going wrong.

Also imho you have a potential source of conflict in your business tree, too many managers already for what looks like a small organisation.
If you start dishing out job titles with director / manager / ceo in them you re looking for trouble especially if you are hiring young egyptians......
Fresh graduates like to call themselves managers straight after uni here so you need to watch that...and they will expect the manager's perls without putting in the manager's graft.........

I hope you have researched the regulation / legal issues you may find here in your line of business.


----------



## frank_the_tank

marenostrum said:


> Frank,
> 
> Can you tell us what business this will be?
> 
> Also will you, as business owner, live in Egypt?
> 
> I will not comment on the salary issue, I have my own views on this and they are not very policitcally correct in terms of worker manager relationship so I will pass on but I would advise you to live here if you are opening a business here unless of course you are a multimillionaire and can afford the risk of it going wrong.
> 
> Also imho you have a potential source of conflict in your business tree, too many managers already for what looks like a small organisation.
> If you start dishing out job titles with director / manager / ceo in them you re looking for trouble especially if you are hiring young egyptians......
> Fresh graduates like to call themselves managers straight after uni here so you need to watch that...and they will expect the manager's perls without putting in the manager's graft.........
> 
> I hope you have researched the regulation / legal issues you may find here in your line of business.


Hi,

Thanks for your very comprehensive and thoughtful response.

It's distribution business we're setting-up. Your concerns are well-founded with regards to me being present in Egypt. I will be moving out there to live in my apartment but I will also have to travel quite a lot - so I won't personally be there 100% of the time. I have a trustworthy Egyptian friend who I have known for many years who will be the Egyptian Manager for the business as well as an English business partner. It has taken a lot of research and meetings to get to where we are now and I hope that I have 'dotted the i's and crossed the t's ' as best as possible in terms of lawyers, translations etc to make sure that everything is sound! It is certainly more complicated than back home but I'm confident of growth and success in the region and the investment to get things right from the outset will be worthwhile.

Your recommendation with regards to job titles is excellent! I never knew! So a very useful tip - thanks!

It is a new business (so will start small) but has potential to grow rapidly. 'Sales Manager' and 'Office manager' could easily be one role (but they are what I would like to call managerial positions). A secretary / receptionist and a technical engineer will also be essential for the business. As for the 'Junior Sales' position, this will probably only happen as the business grows.

Bit anxious about starting the business with the current socio-political conditions in Egypt, but I have optimistic faith in a positive outcome for the country. Got any views on the likely outcome?

I appreciate you not wishing to express your views on wages. I have done quite a bit of research already into the matter and have some suggested salaries...I just want to find out if they are suitable and to get some alternative views on the subject of 'appropriate salaries'.

Thanks for your time anyway.

Anyone else got any views they would like to share???


----------



## marenostrum

frank_the_tank said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your very comprehensive and thoughtful response.
> 
> It's distribution business we're setting-up. Your concerns are well-founded with regards to me being present in Egypt. I will be moving out there to live in my apartment but I will also have to travel quite a lot - so I won't personally be there 100% of the time. I have a trustworthy Egyptian friend who I have known for many years who will be the Egyptian Manager for the business as well as an English business partner. It has taken a lot of research and meetings to get to where we are now and I hope that I have 'dotted the i's and crossed the t's ' as best as possible in terms of lawyers, translations etc to make sure that everything is sound! It is certainly more complicated than back home but I'm confident of growth and success in the region and the investment to get things right from the outset will be worthwhile.
> 
> Your recommendation with regards to job titles is excellent! I never knew! So a very useful tip - thanks!
> 
> It is a new business (so will start small) but has potential to grow rapidly. 'Sales Manager' and 'Office manager' could easily be one role (but they are what I would like to call managerial positions). A secretary / receptionist and a technical engineer will also be essential for the business. As for the 'Junior Sales' position, this will probably only happen as the business grows.
> 
> Bit anxious about starting the business with the current socio-political conditions in Egypt, but I have optimistic faith in a positive outcome for the country. Got any views on the likely outcome?
> 
> I appreciate you not wishing to express your views on wages. I have done quite a bit of research already into the matter and have some suggested salaries...I just want to find out if they are suitable and to get some alternative views on the subject of 'appropriate salaries'.
> 
> Thanks for your time anyway.
> 
> Anyone else got any views they would like to share???


Frank rolling in like a tank 

I think your positive attitude will help you a great deal. You sound like a proper enterpreneur, what is next, Dragon's Den? 

If your egyptian friend is trustworthy then you are already one step ahead of the game. 
In terms of the wage issue I would give more basis to the commission basis side of things rather than a good basic wage......but this is just my view.....

Also I would only have one manager overseeing the lot, you could even get the graduate in but don't use the word manager anywhere in their contract.

Good luck.


----------



## Whitedesert

I'll pass on this one. Look to your Egyptian partner to handle this part, I think that is the best advise. I could give you exact salaries, as paid in Cairo, but dont think so, this is a public forum and that information could be turned around and pin me against a wall. Good luck with the venture, any new business for Hurgada is great!


----------



## frank_the_tank

marenostrum said:


> Frank rolling in like a tank
> 
> I think your positive attitude will help you a great deal. You sound like a proper enterpreneur, what is next, Dragon's Den?
> 
> If your egyptian friend is trustworthy then you are already one step ahead of the game.
> In terms of the wage issue I would give more basis to the commission basis side of things rather than a good basic wage......but this is just my view.....
> 
> Also I would only have one manager overseeing the lot, you could even get the graduate in but don't use the word manager anywhere in their contract.
> 
> Good luck.


Dragon's Den!! Let's see how the business develops...but it has crossed my mind!

The business plan does actually focus heavily on commissioned based salaries for sales agents - so I think we'll stick with that. 

Thanks for all your helpful tips and pointers - a great help!


----------



## frank_the_tank

Whitedesert said:


> I'll pass on this one. Look to your Egyptian partner to handle this part, I think that is the best advise. I could give you exact salaries, as paid in Cairo, but dont think so, this is a public forum and that information could be turned around and pin me against a wall. Good luck with the venture, any new business for Hurgada is great!


Thanks for your comments. I think we will have a meeting with our Egyptian partner to discuss salaries. We would of course do this when recruiting people, I was just trying to guage low and high figures for the business plan.

I had a feeling that people would not like to discuss salaries and I understand your reluctance to share your thoughts publically on the forum.

Thanks for taking the time to respond and share your thoughts.


----------



## thriftybrit

Good luck in your venture Frank

You could look at a few adverts for jobs similar to the ones you are going to advertise to guage the range of salaries available from similar companies or similar jobs.

I would decide what needs to be done from the bottom up. What work needs t be done and how much. Look at managers necessary to manage the staff and beware of doubling up jobs on a whim. If you make your Sales Manager into Office Manager also you might find that they prefer Office to Sales and your sales suffer or vice versa and customer satisfaction will suffer.

You will end up training people who then leave to go elsewhere or simply set up in competition if what you are doing is profitable and someone with wasta may simply elbow you out.

All in all a fascinating idea and as was said above good luck to you. NIce to see someone with get up and go. Egyptian contacts will be invaluable but will also stab you in the back in the blink of an eye.

But then you know all of this and you are still up for it.

Good lck


----------



## Moe599

Hello Frank

Well I think could shed some light on this topic. I just started a new advertising business in Maadi. I had the same questions and concerns. The salaries range across the board based on experience but it still much less than the west. I have been shocked on how much someone would ask for their required salary. Some have been very very low that I would not feel morally right to pay that amount. Then there are some who want a "prestigious title" and expect the world. If you go somewhere in the middle, it should be fair. I have hired two outdoor sales reps. and one indoor sales rep. a graphic designer and a administrative assistant. I think that I have gave a salary higher than the norm here. If you want to get away with paying a low salary then as someone else mentioned have your Egyptian partner do the hiring, but then you get what you pay for. You will get the a worker that is already disgruntled and is just working for a salary. If you pay them better and they know they are working for a foreigner they will feel better about their job. You have to be firm with them and explain them your policy up front. I have already fired more then I hired. Not because they aren't working hard but they're always late and I don't tolerate tardiness. If you want you can PM me and I could let you know what the salaries are and for each position. Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## frank_the_tank

thriftybrit said:


> Good luck in your venture Frank
> 
> You could look at a few adverts for jobs similar to the ones you are going to advertise to guage the range of salaries available from similar companies or similar jobs.
> 
> I would decide what needs to be done from the bottom up. What work needs t be done and how much. Look at managers necessary to manage the staff and beware of doubling up jobs on a whim. If you make your Sales Manager into Office Manager also you might find that they prefer Office to Sales and your sales suffer or vice versa and customer satisfaction will suffer.
> 
> You will end up training people who then leave to go elsewhere or simply set up in competition if what you are doing is profitable and someone with wasta may simply elbow you out.
> 
> All in all a fascinating idea and as was said above good luck to you. NIce to see someone with get up and go. Egyptian contacts will be invaluable but will also stab you in the back in the blink of an eye.
> 
> But then you know all of this and you are still up for it.
> 
> Good lck


Many thanks for your comments. All very good points which I shall consider carefully when employing staff.


----------



## frank_the_tank

Moe599 said:


> Hello Frank
> 
> Well I think could shed some light on this topic. I just started a new advertising business in Maadi. I had the same questions and concerns. The salaries range across the board based on experience but it still much less than the west. I have been shocked on how much someone would ask for their required salary. Some have been very very low that I would not feel morally right to pay that amount. Then there are some who want a "prestigious title" and expect the world. If you go somewhere in the middle, it should be fair. I have hired two outdoor sales reps. and one indoor sales rep. a graphic designer and a administrative assistant. I think that I have gave a salary higher than the norm here. If you want to get away with paying a low salary then as someone else mentioned have your Egyptian partner do the hiring, but then you get what you pay for. You will get the a worker that is already disgruntled and is just working for a salary. If you pay them better and they know they are working for a foreigner they will feel better about their job. You have to be firm with them and explain them your policy up front. I have already fired more then I hired. Not because they aren't working hard but they're always late and I don't tolerate tardiness. If you want you can PM me and I could let you know what the salaries are and for each position. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Moe. Many thanks for your response and sheding some light on the subject. We will need some advertising for the business, mainly printed media stuff, so I think I'll be in touch with you directly for some quotes nearer the time! I do fear that work ethics may be a problem and I'm sure that we won't find the right person from the outset, but I'm sure the right person is out there somewhere! I will PM (if I can work out how to) to see some guidance about salaries. Thanks for your response.


----------

